# So. CAL UPHOLSTERY



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are some pictures of a 1975 Pontiac That we did.. :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Back Seat Picture...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

can you guys do a full lowrider bike display


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for the homie Steve's shop!!! :0


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 15 2007, 06:54 PM~8798826
> *can you guys do a full lowrider bike display
> *



of course we can.... the limit is only your imagination :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hey steve that your shop?

did you get everything worked on the 53?

looks like some awesome work... might have to take the 64 over there when i get ready to do it!

is that all tweed?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 02:36 PM~8810374
> *hey steve that your shop?
> 
> did you get everything worked on the 53?
> ...


yea just opened.... when ever your ready if you want the 64 done just let me know. the the 75 is all tweed... hope you like it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 18 2007, 01:44 PM~8817449
> *yea just opened.... when ever your ready if you want the 64 done just let me know. the the 75 is all tweed... hope you like it
> *


it looks fkn KILLER! 

hardly anyone does tweed around here... i was lookin at a shop out in AZ but i might just take it the extra miles into cali now...

ill keep in touch.  


TTT for the TECHNIQUES guys


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2007, 02:16 PM~8818053
> *it looks fkn KILLER!
> 
> hardly anyone does tweed around here... i was lookin at a shop out in AZ but i might just take it the extra miles into cali now...
> ...


Just let me know and we'll hook it up... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Show season is coming to the end.... we are ready to take on jobs. hit me back to get an estimate and be placed on the calender.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 27 2007, 05:15 PM~8883466
> *Show season is coming to the end.... we are ready to take on jobs. hit me back to get an estimate and be placed on the calender.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was the int on the your old suburban done by same people?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 15 2007, 04:05 PM~8798258
> *Here are some pictures of a 1975 Pontiac That we did.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I NEED HELP!!! I'M LOOKIN FOR PRICES ON FIXING MY BOTTOM PORTION OF MY DOOR PANELS....IT'S LIKE A CARPET MATERIAL BUT ONE SIDE IS NOT STITCHED UP SO THREADS JUST HANG LOOSE... :angry: 












AND MY HEADLINER LOOKS GREAT BUT IT JUST HANG'S....I CAN FEEL THE FRAMING ON THE ROOF LIKE IT'S MISSING A CARBOARD PEICE OR SOMETHING 
:dunno:











CAN YOU PM ME A PRICE THE CAR IS IN PIECES SO I CAN'T DRIVE TO YOU JUST YET... :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 05:54 PM~9101959
> *I NEED HELP!!!  I'M LOOKIN FOR PRICES ON FIXING MY BOTTOM PORTION OF MY DOOR PANELS....IT'S LIKE A CARPET MATERIAL BUT ONE SIDE IS NOT STITCHED UP SO THREADS JUST HANG LOOSE... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


the bottom of the doors look like they have house carpet on them.. is it? and the headliner on that car has no board. I can fix the top and the doors. give me a call and i will give you a price... 661 538-1444


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Oct 29 2007, 11:48 AM~9106720
> *the bottom of the doors look like they have house carpet on them.. is it? and the headliner on that car has no board. I can fix the top and the doors. give me a call and i will give you a price... 661 538-1444
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: @ HOUSE CARPET.........  ITS TRUE THOUGH....


YEAH I'LL HIT YOU UP WHO DO I ASK FOR....  :dunno:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 29 2007, 01:55 PM~9107660
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  @ HOUSE CARPET.........   ITS TRUE THOUGH....
> YEAH I'LL HIT YOU UP WHO DO I ASK FOR....  :dunno:
> *


ask for steve and I help you out the best I can


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 15 2007, 07:05 PM~8798258
> *Here are some pictures of a 1975 Pontiac That we did.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, if i sent the covers to use as a pattern, how much would something like this run for some regal seats, front and back, i really like this and it would match my shit perfect, even the designs in the seat would match the pinstriping on the car, only difference would be white instead of the beige/peanut butter color....and im only talking about the seats, the door apnels and dash is taken care of...


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 30 2007, 04:52 PM~9116840
> *hey man, if i sent the covers to use as a pattern, how much would something like this run for some regal seats, front and back, i really like this and it would match my shit perfect, even the designs in the seat would match the pinstriping on the car, only difference would be white instead of the beige/peanut butter color....and im only talking about the seats, the door apnels and dash is taken care of...
> *


we could not just use the patterns from your old seats we would need the whole seat so that we can get a good fit. and the price would come down to how many colors and what the pattern is going to see. Also the condition of the seat its self. I can getinto it more if you give me a call..661-538-1444


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for the homies shop


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LostAngel1383 (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks Like good work I'll have to stop by and see what you can do. Any idea about how much a completely new interior for a 73 caprice would cost me? Just got it awhile ago and have to say the people who owned it before. . damn . . i already know its gonna cost me some money to fix what they've done. Pokerz? . .You know a guy that goes by Biggie? Damn myspace . . small world.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

good work on that pontiac!!


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostAngel1383_@Dec 2 2007, 02:12 AM~9353428
> *Looks Like good work I'll have to stop by and see what you can do. Any idea about how much a completely new interior for a 73 caprice would cost me? Just got it awhile ago and have to say the people who owned it before. . damn . . i already know its gonna cost me some money to fix what they've done. Pokerz? .  .You know a guy that goes by Biggie? Damn myspace . . small world.
> *


Thanks for the compliment. that 73 we would have to take a look at it. The price depends on what type of material and style you want it done. also depends on the condition of the seats. by that I mean if we have to rebuild the seat frames and re pad the whole thing. Pokerz is also the tattoo shop I have. and Biggie I've known him for a while. but if you need any thing hit me back.


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2007, 09:59 AM~9354193
> *good work on that pontiac!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 9 2007, 09:16 PM~9413774
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

you guys also do old 57 caddys? I have one that is in need of a new interior? what are you prices?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jan 14 2008, 09:07 PM~9696464
> *you guys also do old 57 caddys? I have one that is in need of a new interior? what are you prices?
> *


just let me know just what you would like to get done. then i can get you the right price.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

do you own a shop or you work out of your home? where are you located?and do you have a number where I can reach you?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jan 15 2008, 08:27 PM~9705170
> *do you own a shop or you work out of your home? where are you located?and do you have a number where I can reach you?
> *


work out of a shop. its called boom box customs. we are located in palmdale ca. the shop number is 661-538-1444 mon - sat 10am till 7pm just ask for steve.


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT FOR STEVES SHOP!!!


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84ELCORICK_@Jan 27 2008, 08:41 PM~9799057
> *TTT FOR STEVES SHOP!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 13 2008, 04:24 PM~9935358
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

